# Roku as a replacement for Tivo Mini



## nostradamus

I think this is a forlorn request but I'll make it anyway: I just purchased my first Tivo, a Roamio Plus. I have TWC. TWC has made a Roku channel available for live and VOD streaming. The picture quality is extremely good. My choice with the Tivo is to buy a $150 unit + tax + service.... or use an iOS/Android device. The streaming quality - compared to other streaming services I've used - is pretty appalling (it's been horrible and unreliable). Really hoping Tivo will bite the bullet and deliver a Roku channel.


----------



## Random User 7

TiVo Mini is under $120 at SAMs club if you have a membership, Frys also has it for a few more days at this price. Roku,wouldn't make sense unless all you wanted to do was stream what you have recorded. Remote control would drive you bonkers compared to a DVR remote. I love my Roku but it doesn't fit this use case.


----------



## nostradamus

Random User 7 said:


> TiVo Mini is under $120 at SAMs club if you have a membership, Frys also has it for a few more days at this price. Roku,wouldn't make sense unless all you wanted to do was stream what you have recorded. Remote control would drive you bonkers compared to a DVR remote. I love my Roku but it doesn't fit this use case.


I don't agree (pus it's not $120 - it's $120 + tax + Tivo service); many folks have a roku in each room already (easily grab one for less than $50 a pop). I'm not suggesting a full tivo interface; TWC didn't provide a full STB interface, yet their app is incredibly useful and saves a bundle on STB rental. Tivo isn't providing a Roku channel because they can currently gauge users on a Tivo Mini + service costs. This isn't a sustainable business model, given that's not what younger people are heading towards. 
Also, their IPTV technical model sucks bigtime - I can watch HBOGo on cellular but not Tivo? It's really half-baked


----------



## SullyND

nostradamus said:


> My choice with the Tivo is to buy a $150 unit + tax + service....


Why would your choice include a cost for service?

Mini is $150 and includes lifetime.


----------



## nostradamus

SullyND said:


> Why would your choice include a cost for service?
> 
> Mini is $150 and includes lifetime.


aaaah - didn't know that.


----------



## telemark

Including lifetime is a new thing.

In any case, Tivo's definitely toying with the idea. I personally question how good could any implementation be. Just look how few buttons are on a Roku remote.


----------



## Diana Collins

telemark said:


> Including lifetime is a new thing.
> 
> In any case, Tivo's definitely toying with the idea. I personally question how good could any implementation be. Just look how few buttons are on a Roku remote.


The ones needed for trick play are there...as well as the directional pad at top. The only things really missing are numeric buttons to enter a channel number and thumbs up/down buttons (the latter could be mapped to the A/B buttons on the gaming ready remotes). Plus, there are tons of smartphone remote control apps for the Roku, including Roku's own, that include full keyboards.


----------



## bradleys

I have said this before and I will say it again... Any Roku / Fire implementation is going to look a lot more like the IOS/Android app then the full TiVo UI - with that it will require a much less sophisticated remote.

I also say it will handle live TV is exactly the same way as the IOS/Android apps do.


----------



## Dan203

I agree. Any device that uses the Stream will have an experience similar to the iOS/Android app. There will be a slight lag when you start playing, the only trick play will be 30 second skip and 8 second IR, and there will likely be a lag after each press of the trick play button. And "live TV" will simply be a macro that starts recording and then streams the recording.

The Mini offers an experience that is almost identical to using the TiVo directly so if your goal is to extend the TiVo experience to another room it's a much better choice. Especially now that they're only about $120 with lifetime service. 

If you're looking for a cheap way to occasionally watch a recorded show in another room then these Roku/FireTV type apps might be good enough.


----------



## bradleys

The "question" is will you be able to connect to the stream remotely using one of these apps. Can you grab a Roku, take it to the weekend cabin and watch content from your tivo?

Now that would be cool!


----------

